# coming off cyclogest at 12 weeks pregnant but scared to



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

i been told by ivf centre to come off cycloges at 12 weeks pregnant am so scared to do this as my progesterone's were low and i started to spot and they put me on cyclogest 3 times a day which has been a brilliant help..
but id feel much better being on cyclogest till baby is viable at least. but not sure how to get this across to doctors or fertility clinic ? as they have discharged me now


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your hormones don't have much of a part to play in the pregnancy now, as the placenta is doing the work, so the progesterone wouldn't have any effect really, don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

is it normal to still get cramping pains? just thats another reason why im so worried


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, your uterus is stretching now and lots is going on, its common at this stage,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you am just worried as ive had 3 miscarraiges and 1 stillbirth .. alot of worry i have to be honest


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's understandable, don't worry. Am here for any questions you have,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

